# Pre Filter Recommendation/Suggestion



## bettabetta (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to get the Fluval FX6, was wondering what would be the best fit as a pre filter for the intake to prevent debris from being sucked into the canister.

Thanks.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

The Fluval Edge fine mesh pre-filter should fit. 
Usually available @ PetSmart stores for around $2.


----------

